# Geld regiert die Anglerwelt



## Döbeldepp (1. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

ich schreib mal ins Board heut um mal nach Euren Meinungen zu hören.

Ich bin im SAV Burgheim Mitglied und letzte Woche hat mich wie viele Mitglieder der Schlag getroffen. 

Bitte durchlesen , dann kann sich jeder erstmal ein Bild machen.

http://sav-burgheim.de/?Aktuelles:Vereinsjahr_2013&realblogaction=view&realblogID=34&page=1

und 

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/Fischern-wird-Pachtvertrag-gekuendigt-id27878952.html


Ich bin bei dem Thema hin und her gerissen , kann den Vorstand verstehn und die Meinung der Besitzers ( Grafen ).

Ich habe gerne an dem "unwirtschaftlichen" Stau  geangelt. Unter anderem sind da 40+ Karpfen und Döbel drinne das es knallt. Mit dem Schwellbetrieb und den Versandungen hab ich auch keine Probleme (wie viele andere auch ) . Man muss sich halt anpassen , kann ja nicht alles wie am Paylake ausschauen. Mit etwas mehr Werbung im Karpfenanglerbereich wären mehr Karten zu verkaufen gewesen.(zwecks mehr wirtschaftlichkeit).

Andersseits kann ich den Grafen verstehn, es wurde mal ein Vertrag gemacht wo unser Vorstand woll nicht vorausschauend war .

Ich weiß leider nicht wie die rechtlichen Dinge ausschauen, das wenn Geld für Besatz erstattet wird auch damit Besatz stattfinden muss. ??? Vielleicht könnt ihr ja ein paar Vorgaben finden . 

Da unser Verein beträchtlich an Wasserfläche verloren hat , wie schaut es dann mit der Anzahl von Tageskarten aus? Ich glaub man darf nur eine gewisse Anzahl pro Wasserfläche verkaufen. Falls ich falsch liege korrigiert mich bitte. Wäre dankbar für ein paar Links .

Ich persönlich finde es schade das man nicht nochmal ein Gepräch gesucht hat .Eine Lösung hätte sich bestimmt gefunden statt dem Murks jetzt.

Bin auf Eure Meinungen gespannt , besonders bei den rechtlichen Dingen. 

Petri@all

Euer Döbeldepp


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*



> Da unser Verein beträchtlich an Wasserfläche verloren hat , wie schaut es dann mit der Anzahl von Tageskarten aus? Ich glaub man darf nur eine gewisse Anzahl pro Wasserfläche verkaufen. Falls ich falsch liege korrigiert mich bitte.



Richtig, anhand der eingereichten Pachtverträge bzw. der Fischereirechte erhält man ein Kontingent an Karten "zugewiesen". Wie das berechnet wird - wissen die Götter, ich bin auch schon länger auf der Suche nach einer "Formel"... mir sieht das derzeit etwas nach Willkür der Behörden aus. 

Dass die Kohle aus den Entschädigungszahlungen an den Eigentümer geht, ist irgendwo schon nachvollziehbar - wenn er sie dann einstreicht und nicht entsprechend reinvestiert ist das sehr sehr schade.


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*

naja...
der grundsätzliche fehler ist, dass der adel immer noch auf dem zusammengeraubten sitzt. 
geh mich jetzt rasieren, mit meiner schönen guillot


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*



Jose schrieb:


> naja...
> der grundsätzliche fehler ist, dass der adel immer noch auf dem zusammengeraubten sitzt.
> geh mich jetzt rasieren, mit meiner schönen guillot


 
Um dir eine passende Antwort auf diesem Unsinn zu geben, müsste ich leider in den Bereich allgemeine Politik abschweifen. #q


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*

Tut mir leid für euch. Aber ihr wurdet ja nicht gewzungen, den Vetrag zu unterschreiben. Von daher, erst Vertrag abschliessen und dann darüber meckern, wenn es so ausgeführt wird ist schon...recht unprofessionell.

Auch wenn ihr den moralischen Vorteil auf eurer Seite habt.

Und manche von den Adligen (wer hat die eigentlich noch gleich gewählt?) sind nunmal ziemlich dünnhäutige Ars****cher und solche Reaktionen dann eben kein Wunder.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und manche von den Adligen (wer hat die eigentlich noch gleich gewählt?) sind nunmal ziemlich dünnhäutige Ars****cher und solche Reaktionen dann eben kein Wunder.


 
Nein, das sind die meisten eben nicht. Und bzgl. Gewässern geht es primär nicht um Adelige. Regnitz-Anteile bei Fürth gehören z.B. den Nachfahren der Müllerfamilie aus dem Mittelalter, viele große Weiher gehören Bauern, die in Summe hunderte Hektar ihr Eigen nennen. So ist das nun mal.

Man muss halt mit etwas Taktgefühl miteinander reden, vor allem wenn man weiß, das andere Pachtinteressenten vor der Tür Schlange stehen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*

Manchen Eigentümern ist der Unterschied zwischen taktvoll, Untertan und Bückling aber nicht so richig klar.

Aber ist doch auch egal. Der Verein ist doch froh, das zu teure (selber also schlechten Vetrag abgeschlossen) und zu problematische Gewässer los zu sein.

Also alles gut.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Aber ist doch auch egal. Der Verein ist doch froh, das zu teure (selber also schlechten Vetrag abgeschlossen) und zu problematische Gewässer los zu sein.


 
Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, wenn der Vorstand Mitgliedern erklären muss, dass Jahreskarten leider nicht für alle zur Verfügung stehen.

So eine Offenbarung kostet den Vorstand signifikant schneller den Kopf als eine Mitgliedschaft im DAFV. |supergri


----------



## heisenberg (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*

Servus Döbeldepp, 

bin im Verein unterhalb.
Weisst du, ob das auch irgendwelche Konsequenzen für uns hat, da wir ja die ersten ca 500m vom Stausee auch befischen dürfen.


----------



## STORM_2012 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, wenn der Vorstand Mitgliedern erklären muss, dass Jahreskarten leider nicht für alle zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> So eine Offenbarung kostet den Vorstand signifikant schneller den Kopf als eine Mitgliedschaft im DAFV. |supergri



Die Menge an Jahreskarten hängt von der Ha Wasserfläche ab? Bist dir da sicher ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*

Sind damit nicht Gastkarten gemeint? Also für normale Mitglieder nicht von Bedeutung?


----------



## Fr33 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*

Nene. Ich habe auch schon gehört, dass in gewissen Ländereien der ASV, welche das Fischereirecht an dem Gewässer hat bzw. übertragen bekommen hat, bei der jeweiligen Institution/ Behörde die Jahreskarten genehmigen lassen muss. Viele Vereine geben auch für ihre Mitglieder Jahreskarten aus (meist ermäßigt). Das muss ja auch steuerlich irgendwie gemeldet sein etc.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*

Dann ist es keine Meisterleistung vom Vorstand aus gewesen...


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Sind damit nicht Gastkarten gemeint? Also für normale Mitglieder nicht von Bedeutung?



Das wenn man in Bayern immer so genau wüßte. Franz hat ja diesen nebulösen Vergabeschlüssel bereits angesprochen. Für Gastkarten gilt er in jedem Fall. Wobei ich aber Vereine kenne, die auch Kontingente für bestimmte Gewässer für ihre Mitglieder haben. Da kommt dann auch nicht jeder hin, wo er gerne mal fischen möchte. Anfragen werden dann gerne mit "Des is hoid so!" abgeantwortet. Über die wahren Gründe kann man meistens recht trefflich spekulieren, besonders wenn man sieht, wer da dann darf!


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*

Ok, da habt ihr im Süden halt Pech. Ist zwar schon halbwegs Politk, aber meiner Meinung nach gelten in Bayern Rechtsstaat und Grundgesetz nur eingeschränkt. Von daher, is hoid so...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ok, da habt ihr im Süden halt Pech. Ist zwar schon halbwegs Politk, aber meiner Meinung nach gelten in Bayern Rechtsstaat und Grundgesetz nur eingeschränkt. Von daher, is hoid so...



 "So a Schmarrn!"

Nur weil wir alle noch in Lederhosen, Diandl und Loifain rumlaufen, Bier aus Litertassen trinken und eine Einheitspartei haben, sind wir nicht weniger Grundgesetz- und Verfassungsfern als andere Bundesländer.

Falls du damit aber sagen willst, dass das bayer. Fischereirecht teils befremdliche Blüten schlägt, hast du recht.


----------



## Döbeldepp (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man muss halt mit etwas Taktgefühl miteinander reden, vor allem wenn man weiß, das andere Pachtinteressenten vor der Tür Schlange stehen.




Seh ich auch so , Gewässer gibts nicht am Band. Besonders bei uns, wo schon Gewässer für 200 Tausend unter der Hand weg gehn obwohl der Kiesbuddler noch den Bagger warmlaufen läst. Als Verein hat man immer weniger chancen solche Gewässer zu pachten da zum kaufen fehlt der Mut . 




heisenberg schrieb:


> Servus Döbeldepp,
> 
> bin im Verein unterhalb.
> Weisst du, ob das auch irgendwelche Konsequenzen für uns hat, da wir ja  die ersten ca 500m vom Stausee auch befischen dürfen.



Hmm, keine Ahnung ob ihr mitbetroffen seid. Am besten nachfragen . Vielleicht war ja Euer Vorstand mit bei der Auseinandersetzung und hat Haltung ,Respekt und Ruhe bewart. Oder ihr hab nen besseren Vertrag damals abgeschlossen. #c

Kanns ja mal nachfragen und posten (auch PN falls es zu interna ist :m)

Bin mal gespannt ob der See nächstes Jahr wieder verpachtet ist , ansonsten müste der Graf ja das "Entschädigungsgeld" wirklich für Besatz benutzen.Falls sowas von der Obrigkeit überhaupt kontrolliert wird. #c

Petri@all


----------



## Knispel (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*



Andal schrieb:


> Das wenn man in Bayern immer so genau wüßte. Franz hat ja diesen nebulösen Vergabeschlüssel bereits angesprochen. Für Gastkarten gilt er in jedem Fall. Wobei ich aber Vereine kenne, die auch Kontingente für bestimmte Gewässer für ihre Mitglieder haben. Da kommt dann auch nicht jeder hin, wo er gerne mal fischen möchte. Anfragen werden dann gerne mit "Des is hoid so!" abgeantwortet. Über die wahren Gründe kann man meistens recht trefflich spekulieren, besonders wenn man sieht, wer da dann darf!


 
Ja Andal, da gebe ich dir Recht. Südlich des Weißwurstäquators ist vieles anders als bei mir in Norddeutschland, das verstehen hier viele nicht. ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*

Meines Wissens müssen die Angelkarten immer auf dem Landratsamt abgestempelt werden. Die sollen kontrollieren, ob da Anzahl der Karten der Gewässerfläche entspricht - welcher Schlüssel? Siehe Franz...

Wer da nen Amigo sitzen hat, wird sicher weniger Schwierigkeiten haben, mal ein paar Karten mehr "genehmigt" zu kriegen, als der, welcher mit dem Amtsboten schon im Clinch liegt.

Aber ihr seid ja Bürger - fragt doch einfach mal nach bei euch auf dem Landratsamt ....

Die Geschichte mit dem See hat was von einem fürs bayrische Volkstheater geschriebenen Stück..

Was es alles gibt...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Sind damit nicht Gastkarten gemeint? Also für normale Mitglieder nicht von Bedeutung?


 
In Bayern müssen alle Erlaubnisscheine (Ausnahme: Jugendscheine) von der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde bestätigt werden. 


Bayerisches Fischereigesetz; Artikel 29:


_"(1) _
​​_1 Der Fischereiberechtigte oder mit dessen Einwilligung der Fischereipächter oder der Vorstand einer Fischereigenossenschaft kann, wenn Nachteile für das Fischwasser und für die mit ihm zusammenhängenden Fischwasser nicht zu befürchten sind, mit Genehmigung der_

_Kreisverwaltungsbehörde Erlaubnisscheine zur Ausübung des Fischfangs (Art. 1 Abs. 1) für einzelne, mehrere oder alle Fischwasser gemeinsam (Einzel- oder Sammelerlaubnisscheine) ausstellen, jedoch nicht in elektronischer Form. _


_2 Er darf den Fischfang, abgesehen von den Fällen des Abs. 4 Satz 2, nicht ohne Erteilung eines Erlaubnisscheins gestatten. 3 Die Ausstellung von Erlaubnisscheinen für Inhaber von Jugendfischereischeinen bedarf nicht der Genehmigung der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde._​
​_1 Die Erlaubnisscheine sind auf eine bestimmte Zeit, die den Zeitraum von drei Jahren nicht überschreiten darf, auszustellen. 2 Sie bedürfen, abgesehen von den Fällen nach Abs. 1 Satz 3, der Bestätigung durch die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde, die kostenfrei erfolgt."_​ 

Genau dieser Sachverhalt ist der maßgebliche Grund dafür, dass hier in Franken viele Vereine keine neuen Mitglieder mehr aufnehmen (können).​ 


Beispiel:

http://www.fischereiverein-forchheim.de/mitglied-werden/​


----------



## Döbeldepp (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*

Danke Naturliebhaber :m 

Also müste unser Verein bei dem Verlust an Wasserfläche eigentlich ein Aufnahmestop aussprechen und die Tageskarten für Gastangler radikal reduzieren.#4|znaika: 
Also auf die Jahresversammlung im Januar bin ich mal gespannt. |bigeyes Vielleicht zaubert ja der Vorstand bis dahin ein neues Gewässer aus dem Hut was das alles wieder kompensiert (mein Gott jetzt fang ich glatt mit Weihnachtswünschen an ) .

Petri


----------



## Fr33 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*

ich gehe mal von aus, dass die Mitglieder bzgl. Kartenvergabe VOR den Gästen stehen oder? Anders macht es ja keinen Sinn...


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*



> ich gehe mal von aus, dass die Mitglieder bzgl. Kartenvergabe VOR den Gästen stehen oder? Anders macht es ja keinen Sinn...



Ich kenne es so, dass man ein Kontingent an Jahres *und* Tageskarten genehmigt bekommt. Karten für Gäste wären demnach also immer vorhanden.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*

Die Frage meinerseits war eher, ob Jahreskarten auch an Gäste vergeben werden? Denn wann ja - sollten ja wohl erstmal die Mitglieder damit versorgt werden, bevor der "rest" an die Gäste weiter gegeben wird.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geld regiert die Anglerwelt*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die Frage meinerseits war eher, ob Jahreskarten auch an Gäste vergeben werden?



Ja, das ist grundsätzlich natürlich möglich. 
In der Realität ist es aber schon so, dass zuerst die Vereinsmitglieder dran sind.


----------

